# Stress Coat vs. Stress Guard



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I've read a lot of recommendations for Stress Coat, especially when there has been an injury. But surprisingly, I haven't read much about Seachem's Stress Guard- it's surprising because Seachem has such a good reputation.

Does anyone have experiences with using both? Which do you prefer? I'd like to get one as my betta has some scratches from his run-in with my gravel vacuum, and I don't want to use AQ salt. The Stress Coat I can get right away, but the Stress Guard I'd have to order online. I'm wondering if the wait is worth it.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i use stress coat, havent heard of stress guard.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I like any SeaChem products, but seriously, just go with the StressCoat if it's easier to get. It's definitely not a bad product.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I did end up going with the Stress Coat. I'm curious about the Stress Guard because supposedly it has this:

_This protein active colloidal agent actively seeks out any wounds, abrasions, or places where exposed proteins are and attaches to this area to help directly deliver the disinfectant in the product and start the healing process_.

I'll have to order some for a later use to try. I'll report back the results.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I wouldn't use Stress Coat as the main conditioner, due to it doesn't remove/detoxifies ammonia. Stress Coat+ does though, however.

I use Stress Coat for new fish, or fish who are a bit stressed during water changes. I will also add it in with fish who have torn fins due to biting or mating - but only a little bit, still use main water conditioner. 

Some fish have a bad reaction to the Stress Coat due to how it sometimes will cause excess slime coating, etc.


----------

